# Live in STL MO? Looking to Perfect your shot?



## submarinokotbw (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey All,
Just wanted to take a minute to give a shout out to my coach Mike Farmer (mike 66). If you are frustrated by inconsistency, want to bring a better game to your 300 or 3d tournament, or want to be able to have the confidence to make a humane shot at more than 20 yards on that game animal... look no further than Mike Farmer. 90 minutes with him will change the trajectory of your archery career. It is worth every penny. I went from shooting inconsistently at 20 yds to drilling groups out at 60 yds a month after working with him. I even robin hooded an arrow at 40yds!!! Whats more I have had a full freezer of venison every year since!

Mike is honest, fair, experienced, knowledgeable, thorough and has a passion for both archery and hunting. As a teacher myself I know a real teacher/mentor when I see one. I have come to him every year with questions about my shot afterwards, or questions about hunting, and he not been shy about helping me out or giving me free advice. He is a devoted teacher, once youre in youre in. He would probably be a great coach for your kid too!

The knowledge and coaching also transfers well to recurve and longbow shooting, not just compounds. I shoot a lot recurves and longbows today, and use all of the form coaching points that mike taught me.

His handle is mike 66. Look him up. He'll help you to learn what he calls the "perfect shot!"


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

What did he tell or show you that caused you to improve your shooting?


----------



## submarinokotbw (Aug 8, 2011)

Mike helped me cement a repeatable and form-centered shot cycle. This helped me stop rushing my shot. Executing proper form as a foundation that my shot can be built on.

Also he helped me stop focusing on the pin and focusing on a point on the animal.

It is really helpful to have someone analyze each part of your shot for you to identify flaws. My biggest flaws were my stance and release (aside from rushing my shot). I never would have thought to work on my stance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I agree that a solid repeatable foundation is critical and the focusing on the target is critical also. 

I am working on setting me feet the same for each shot. When shooting outside, I have not found a fool proof way of setting my feet.

It sounds like Mike is a great coach.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I only know Mike from his posts here and posts from his students. 
Mike always posts solid information. He obviously knows archery and better yet can teach it.
My only problem with Mike is that he lives too far away from me 

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THANK YOU for the kind words, BEN and everyone else. aread you are welcome here anytime you are in the st.louis area give me a ring we will shoot some ...ben thanks its good to hear from you. any one else i extend my welcome to come here and shoot with me and have some fun. coach mike farmer.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG... what have i done............ ^^^^^^^^ above post should read i extend my welcome to all COACHES to come here and shoot with me and have some fun...:yo:


----------

